# New HT build - AVR suggestions



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey all!

I am in the process of building my 1st HT room and I have started looking at AVRs. I am not sure what info is needed to provide suggestions but here are some of my parameters:

1. Would like to do 7.2 - AVR should provide for future addition of amps to drive subs
2. Want to spend $1000 or less
3. room dimensions are 14x21x7.5
4. planning to run iRule app to control room (not sure if this matters)
5. planning on the Panasonic AE7000 for a projector

If there is any other info I need to provide to help, please holler. :yikes:

I looked at the Onkyo's, and the 809 seems to fit my needs, but I was wondering if there were any other AVRs I should review / consider.

Thanks for any input! :help:

Joe


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I've recently upgraded from a Yamaha to the 809 and couldn't be happier. I would certainly endorse the 809 esp at a sub $700 price.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I too think that the Onkyo is awfully tough to beat in this price range. I would also check out your local Best Buy/Magnolia for Pioneer Elite SC-37's and Yamaha Aventage RX-A3000 as both retailed for closer to $2000 and some have found them for even less than what the 809 costs. The SC-37 is a powerhouse and really is a beautiful AVR. I would check out our Dale Rasco's Review of the SC-37 under the Reviews Subforum here.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks JBrax - really helps to hear from someone who has one. :T

Thanks for the suggestions on alternative units JJ - I will definitely check those out and take a look at Dale's review. :wave:

Joe


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks JBrax - really helps to hear from someone who has one. :T
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions on alternative units JJ - I will definitely check those out and take a look at Dale's review. :wave:
> 
> Joe


Not a problem. Can't say enough about how much better this thing is than my Yamaha. The added power and Audessey made a huge difference for my speakers. Also love being able to play my serius/xm through my receiver. Also like to add that with the DLNA I can stream music from my iPhone 4 directly to the receiver. My wife now thinks I'm a tech genius! I'm not but like the praise ?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Ooohhh - I really like the idea of being able to play music from your phone. I assume that would probably work from an iPod as well.......

Tech genius! They should have badges for that! :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Ooohhh - I really like the idea of being able to play music from your phone. I assume that would probably work from an iPod as well.......
> 
> Tech genius! They should have badges for that! :bigsmile:


Not sure about that? I know it works with the iPhone and iPad. You just have to download Airmusic from the app store and then it streams wirelessly via the DLNA.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just reviewed it - it will work from an iPod as well provided it has at least 50mb. Yay!


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

If you're into iPod integration, you may also want to take a look at the better Denon units (3312 or 4311).


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

KalaniP said:


> If you're into iPod integration, you may also want to take a look at the better Denon units (3312 or 4311).


Will do - thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Will do - thanks for the suggestion!


The 3312 should be easily within your price range, and the 4311 might turn up in that range, bu you'll need a little luck. Both are excellent units. The 3312 has more advanced networking features, but the 4311 (which does still have good AirPlay and iPod integration) has more power and the more advanced Audyssey MultiEQ XT32 (instead of MultiEQ XT) which is pretty much the top of the line right now. Among other features.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pioneer is absolutely the best... but I only install Home Theater for a living so good luck with Onkyo.....do some google research on each and see what comes up

Latest example was my brothers Onkyo TX NR 609 that cant put the HDMI signal passed 10 ft without significant signal loss.... I could go on..... Many here favor Onkyo - I dont at all....:nono:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I must be missing something or not understanding correctly. When I looked at both the SC-37 and the RX-A3000, it looks like both are 7.1 receivers. Is that the case, or am I not reading something right?

Joe


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> I must be missing something or not understanding correctly. When I looked at both the SC-37 and the RX-A3000, it looks like both are 7.1 receivers. Is that the case, or am I not reading something right?
> 
> Joe


They are indeed 7.1 channel receivers. This would limit the number of sub's to 1 which for me is a non issue. I get plenty of LFE with just the 1 though many members here at the shack seem to prefer 2. Personal preference I suppose.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just a quick update - after reading several reviews, I have decided to go the the Onkyo 809 with the caveat that whereever I purchase it from offers an extended warranty plan so I do not have to deal with Onkyo's CS if the need ever arises - LOTS of bad press about Onkyo's CS out there. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> Just a quick update - after reading several reviews, I have decided to go the the Onkyo 809 with the caveat that whereever I purchase it from offers an extended warranty plan so I do not have to deal with Onkyo's CS if the need ever arises - LOTS of bad press about Onkyo's CS out there. :rolleyesno:


Hello,
I hate to say this, but Pioneer, Denon and many others can be just as frustrating. The AVR Marketplace is quite a cutthroat marketplace and Profit Margins are razor thin. With Pioneer, sometimes I would literally have to call close to a dozen times not to get a busy signal. I do think it is an excellent idea to get an Extended Warranty as well however. If only they were all like OPPO....

All I can say, is that the x09's really have been getting fantastic reports all around. At this point, I am almost exclusively advocating the x09's over the x08's due to the Serial/IDE Issue that is behind much of this impression. And I actually own an x08 that I absolutely adore.
Cheers,
AD


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks JJ -it's advice like that which makes me such a happy camper I found HTS and the wonderful people here! :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks JJ -it's advice like that which makes me such a happy camper I found HTS and the wonderful people here! :T


Just pull the trigger on the 809 and don't look back. I did and couldn't be happier. The people here won't steer you in the wrong direction.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Newegg is selling it for $649 this Weekend: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120181
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

OK, here comes the noob question - how does Newegg differ from A4L? Or, do they both sell refurbs? I see that A4L sells the 809 for $629 so I am just wondering if they dealing with a different style of return.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> OK, here comes the noob question - how does Newegg differ from A4L? Or, do they both sell refurbs? I see that A4L sells the 809 for $629 so I am just wondering if they dealing with a different style of return.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!


The Egg is new and A4L is refurb.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks J!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks J!


With the Egg purchase you would get a 2 year warranty and A4L only 1 year.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Yup - I followed JJ's thread and bought the 809 this morning. Can't wait to open it when it gets here! :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Yup - I followed JJ's thread and bought the 809 this morning. Can't wait to open it when it gets here! :bigsmile:


You're going to love it. I know I love mine. You might also go to the Onkyo website and purchase the 2 year extended warranty. It's only like $68 and will give you 4 years of peace of mind.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

JBrax said:


> You're going to love it. I know I love mine. You might also go to the Onkyo website and purchase the 2 year extended warranty. It's only like $68 and will give you 4 years of peace of mind.


Thanks for the heads up J - will definitely check into that!


----------

